# Hiking Trails



## strothershwacker (Oct 28, 2019)

It seems that a lot of the NF public access is often right at or near popular hiking trails. How many of y'all use these to access spots? I never run into other hunters and usually run into folks who act like there scared to death when they see that I'm a hunter. Been looking at some new ground but the trail hippies and there golden retrievers ain't diggin' my presence. Any y'all dealt with this?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, I smile and wave them through...
They do not have a monopoly on access...

I usually ask them if they've seen any bears, then tell them I've seen three in the last hour or two. On the trail. But tell them I heard them coming for a mile and so do the bears...
Sometimes I tell them there was a big copperhead on the side of the trail right down that way...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 28, 2019)

It really freaks them out if you tell them you're looking for a bear you just arrowed a couple of hours ago...


----------



## JN86 (Oct 28, 2019)

If I do get on a trail it's just for a short distance. I like to get away from everyone and hunt places others don't like to go.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Oct 28, 2019)

I use a certain hiking trail that runs through Cohutta and adjoining NF all the time. I don't see a lot of folks at all, but when I do, I speak and carry on with my business. I've never had a negative encounter, most are just curious.


----------



## splatek (Oct 28, 2019)

whitetailfreak said:


> I use a certain hiking trail that runs through Cohutta and adjoining NF all the time. I don't see a lot of folks at all, but when I do, I speak and carry on with my business. I've never had a negative encounter, most are just curious.



Man I need to get to cohutta at some point... Been on  the bucket list


----------



## Trench (Oct 29, 2019)

For the last few years I have used the hiking trails at Cohutta to cover distance.  I have yet to have a negative encounter with hikers and sometimes come across other hunters doing the same as me.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 29, 2019)

Cohutta ain't too bad. Seems to be NF outside of WMAs that I get the strangest looks on.


----------



## Para Bellum (Oct 29, 2019)

1eyefishing said:


> It really freaks them out if you tell them you're looking for a bear you just arrowed a couple of hours ago...



Remember that those people vote just like we do.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 29, 2019)

I’ve encountered a couple of nasty folks, only one that I thought about punching in the face (told me I couldn’t hunt there).. The over-whelming majority of folks seem interested and loaded with questions. I think a lot of people would like to hunt, but they have no idea where/how to start..


----------



## Gator89 (Oct 29, 2019)

Metro Trout said:


> Remember that those people vote just like we do.



They do vote, but I doubt it is "just like we do"!


----------



## Buckman18 (Oct 29, 2019)

Most folks are nice. Very occasionally you'll run into a dandy. Just look 'em in the eye and tell him theres a granola bar waiting for him in Atlanta, and then blow his girlfriend a kiss. Deep down she'd rather have you than him.


----------



## splatek (Oct 29, 2019)

worleyburd86 said:


> I’ve encountered a couple of nasty folks, only one that I thought about punching in the face (told me I couldn’t hunt there).. The over-whelming majority of folks seem interested and loaded with questions. I think a lot of people would like to hunt, but they have no idea where/how to start..



Yep, that was me just last year.... 

@Buckman18 you are hilarious!!! I can attest to the fact that woman prefer the outdoorsman to the granola boy any day of the week. Just be careful when you blow that kiss, HE might get the wrong idea these days....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 29, 2019)

I was turkey hunting this spring with The Mountain Man and we were standing in the middle of a trail listening for a distant gobbler that we were trying to close the distance on.  We were right near a bend in the trail when suddenly we heard a commotion behind us, we both turned in time to see a trail runner round the bend and go into sudden cardiac arrest when he looked up and saw us not 20 feet away.  Two burly, bearded mountain men in full camo and holding shotguns was about all this fella could handle.  To tell the truth, I think the Mountain Man's knees got a little wobbly too. 

After the dude got his heart started again, he took off running again and I'm pretty sure he spooked our bird because he shut up and we never heard him again.


----------



## Deleted member 35556 (Oct 29, 2019)

The best thing that we as hunters can do, is be cordial, welcoming and open with the information about what we're up to.  You're going to run into some crazy people, but at the end of the day, we're all out here enjoying the outdoors.  Same team people.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I was turkey hunting this spring with The Mountain Man and we were standing in the middle of a trail listening for a distant gobbler that we were trying to close the distance on.  We were right near a bend in the trail when suddenly we heard a commotion behind us, we both turned in time to see a trail runner round the bend and go into sudden cardiac arrest when he looked up and saw us not 20 feet away.  Two burly, bearded mountain men in full camo and holding shotguns was about all this fella could handle.  To tell the truth, I think the Mountain Man's knees got a little wobbly too.
> 
> After the dude got his heart started again, he took off running again and I'm pretty sure he spooked our bird because he shut up and we never heard him again.


You are pretty durn ugly.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 29, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> You are pretty durn ugly.



Must be, cause this dude completely lost the capability of speech for a couple minutes.  I really thought we had killed him without firing a shot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 29, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Must be, cause this dude completely lost the capability of speech for a couple minutes.  I really thought we had killed him without firing a shot.


Vermin! Vermin! Run!


----------



## jbogg (Oct 29, 2019)

I use public trails fairly often to access some spots on national forest. As matter fact I hiked about a mile and a half in on the Appalachian Trail for my Sunday hunt. I have not had anybody act rudely yet.  I try and practice trail head diplomacy and be a good ambassador for hunting. There are lots of folks who are non-hunters but not necessarily anti-hunting. Many of them are just curious and I am happy to try to show hunters in a positive light.


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 30, 2019)

There is a stretch of the AT in North Georgia where hikers are required to carry food in bear-proof containers, I always thought that would be a good stretch to hunt.  Haven't gotten around to it yet....


----------



## CornStalker (Oct 30, 2019)

Just like Jbogg said, I've tried to use the trail heads as a place to put forth my best as a hunter and conservationist. There's a heck of lot more of the non-hunters than us, so it's a good place to show them that we're not just a bunch of blood-thirsty, bambi slayers. I've never had a negative interaction on the trail---only some funny and surprised looks.


----------



## jbogg (Oct 30, 2019)

Bkeepr said:


> There is a stretch of the AT in North Georgia where hikers are required to carry food in bear-proof containers, I always thought that would be a good stretch to hunt.  Haven't gotten around to it yet....



The portion of the AT you are referencing is in between Jarrard gap and Blood Mountain.  Honestly, there are no more bears there than anywhere else on national forest. I think that bear proof container rule went into affect several years ago as a result of one or two problem bears that are probably long since gone.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Oct 30, 2019)

I have a cabin where you talking about near Jarrard gap, we have seen one bear this year and I’m their each week and talk to other cabin owners often. No one else has seen any either. Saw 5 in the area last year, several years ago we had a big one but I heard DNR took care of him. He broke through a window and trashed one of the cabins.


----------



## ripplerider (Oct 31, 2019)

I use the AT to access a lot of areas. I just carry my rifle on it's sling and speak in a friendly manner to people I meet. Never had a negative encounter yet. I deal with hikers pretty much every day. Believe me, very few of them are hippies. Just this year I've dealt with a couple of State Patrolmen, an ATF officer, a police captain (multiple times), lots of generic policemen, and a Florida Fish and Wildlife  officer. His group ran into a bunch of dog hunters in Tesnatee gap who promptly told them that they were looking for a bear that had mauled a hiker badly. That's the kind of stuff that makes hunters look bad. My guy thought about producing his badge but let it go. Please dont mess with hikers unless they start it guys. They bring a lot of tourism dollars into the mountains without too much impact. The crotch rocket riders are fair game though. Just kidding.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2019)

jivarie said:


> The best thing that we as hunters can do, is be cordial, welcoming and open with the information about what we're up to.  You're going to run into some crazy people, but at the end of the day, we're all out here enjoying the outdoors.  Same team people.


I been thanking about this for a day or 2. I don't feel like I owe anybody a explanation about nothing I am doing in the woods ! Unless of course they are dressed in green !!


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 31, 2019)

You owe no one an explanation but you would miss an opportunity to influence other citizens to our way of thinking.  Believe me, the Antis take every opportunity they can find and thre is no guarantee that eventually we will not loose the war.


----------



## strothershwacker (Oct 31, 2019)

I believe all men are orta be treated kindly. The woods are somewhat of a sanctuary for those who wish to retreat from this modern world we live in. But I get some very strange looks from nonhunters. Maybe I'm just strange looking???


----------



## livinoutdoors (Oct 31, 2019)

strothershwacker said:


> I believe all men are orta be treated kindly. The woods are somewhat of a sanctuary for those who wish to retreat from this modern world we live in. But I get some very strange looks from nonhunters. Maybe I'm just strange looking???


Imho, those of us that hunt the mountains have the biggest ability to influence the general publics opinion of hunters. I dont think most fellas hunting a middle georgia lease are gonna run across many hikers or whatever. I run across hikers, bikers, n horseback riders quite often in early august when squirrel season opens. Most are friendly, some are curious to what season is open so early and when i tell em squirrel/hog most are very curious to the taste of squirrel etc. Most, not all, are very friendly if you just smile n say howdy. Some just wanna hate ya no matter what. I will say this, i was just a hiker only a few years back till i realized hunting was just the natural next step for me. Now you cant drag me outta the woods if you tried. I was never an "anti" but now i will tell anyone who listens about the benifits of hunting wild game. The more people we can win over the better chance we have of holdin on to public hunting land! I hope!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 31, 2019)

JustUs4All said:


> You owe no one an explanation but you would miss an opportunity to influence other citizens to our way of thinking.  Believe me, the Antis take every opportunity they can find and thre is no guarantee that eventually we will not loose the war.


My way of thinking comes from the ones that have moved in here with us and live right up the road ! The ones that live in cities...well...they are awed from time they cross that big ditch  at the county line to the South. They are more open minded than the ones that have come in and stayed, IMO. I would say 95% of who you see out on the trails are just passing through, chances are very good you will never see them again ! They will spew their don't matter views/thoughts...and poof...they are gone !


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 31, 2019)

greg_n_clayton said:


> My way of thinking comes from the ones that have moved in here with us and live right up the road ! The ones that live in cities...well...they are awed from time they cross that big ditch  at the county line to the South. They are more open minded than the ones that have come in and stayed, IMO. I would say 95% of who you see out on the trails are just passing through, chances are very good you will never see them again ! They will spew their don't matter views/thoughts...and poof...they are gone !



So why not let them carry on down the road/trail remembering fondly their experience with hunters in Georgia?

What do we gain misrepresenting ourselves? What advantages are there to being rude?


----------



## Tadder (Nov 3, 2019)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Must be, cause this dude completely lost the capability of speech for a couple minutes.  I really thought we had killed him without firing a shot.


 Hate he messed the gobbler up. At least y'all didn't have ta drag him out.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 5, 2019)

I greet them all with a quick hello and smile. While I get the occasional cold shoulder and/or averted eyes, often I get questions and gladly explain what, how, and where I’m going.  Quite often I get an enthusiastic response, or at least an opportunity to educate someone on the public land opportunities and shared use.  I think it helps our cause to portray ourselves as normal, educated, disciplined outdoorsman and conservationists.  Sure some minds aren’t going to be opened, but most  seemed to appreciate our exchange.


----------



## Professor (Nov 5, 2019)

My son and I trained regularly this summer for western wilderness hunting. We are in West Georgia and mainly hiked in state parks. This was not a workout with a dumbbell in the pack. We were doing full on dress rehearsals. Full camo, my son has a mystery ranch Selway pack with a guide lid and I have an Alaskan frontiers freighter frame and pack. We really clashed with the ultralight crowd. Generally however, everyone we met was cordial. Some of course were not and one guy reported us to the rangers 2 times I know. But with the exception of that guy, we ended up seeing the same people often and they really relaxed. The problem I think is us. If we could maintain a regular presence in the parks and on the trails then hikers/non-hunters would grow accustomed. Most of them really have no idea that you can hunt on public lands. Some insisted that they new for a fact that you could not discharge a gun on federal lands. In Idaho we had this problem with some mountain bikers. They equate WMA with "wildlife sanctuary." They therefore interpret our presence as something sinister.


----------



## twincedargap (Nov 6, 2019)

Professor said:


> My son and I trained regularly this summer for western wilderness hunting. We are in West Georgia and mainly hiked in state parks. This was not a workout with a dumbbell in the pack. We were doing full on dress rehearsals. Full camo, my son has a mystery ranch Selway pack with a guide lid and I have an Alaskan frontiers freighter frame and pack. We really clashed with the ultralight crowd. Generally however, everyone we met was cordial. Some of course were not and one guy reported us to the rangers 2 times I know. But with the exception of that guy, we ended up seeing the same people often and they really relaxed. The problem I think is us. If we could maintain a regular presence in the parks and on the trails then hikers/non-hunters would grow accustomed. Most of them really have no idea that you can hunt on public lands. Some insisted that they new for a fact that you could not discharge a gun on federal lands. In Idaho we had this problem with some mountain bikers. They equate WMA with "wildlife sanctuary." They therefore interpret our presence as something sinister.


I agree that most are completely unaware that hunting is occurring on nat forest or AT trail area where I’m using the very same trail for access.


----------



## ripplerider (Nov 11, 2019)

A couple of months ago I gave a very experienced hiker a ride back to Springer mtn. I think  I met him at Tesnatee gap but no matter. We got to talking and it came out that he loved to introduce rookies to backpacking, which led to this story: he was taking a total newbie for an overnight trip. After a mile or two of hiking the trail they came to a short, unofficial path leading to an overlook about 75 yards away. My hiker dropped his pack , told the rookie to do the same, and started down the path to take in the view. But newbie wasnt having it. "We cant get off the AT! We'll get in trouble!" Dude honestly thought that when you walked the trail, thats all you were allowed to do- walk right in the trail. I guess he hadnt thought through having to poop.


----------



## Professor (Nov 11, 2019)

When I was dating my ex-wife she took me up to her family cabin. Along with her sister and a friend we started up a trail. I saw something interesting and stepped off the trail to investigate. Sudden panic overwhelmed the crew and they acted as if I had stepped into a mine field. All their lives they had been hiking those trails and not once had they ventured of the path. They did not fear getting in trouble but were sure they would quickly get lost and never find their way out. I think this mind set is rooted in the belief that man is not a part of nature. I think that most of those opposed to hunting and trapping have this mind set.


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 24, 2019)

Yeah I agree there is no need to court conflict with these folks and be nice to them if they will let us.  Truth be told we have preconceived notions about these people just like they have about us.  When we think of hikers we think of transplant Yankees from Atlanta who drive expensive SUVs or some sort of restored old school Bronco, International Scout etc with all sorts of hiking and NPS stickers all over the back window.  Folks who stack rocks on bigger rocks in creeks, play the flute etc.  guys who wear those Clarke Kent glasses and have beards the don’t trim but can’t change a dang tire.

No doubt those folks exist.  But a lot of hikers aren’t like that.  A lot of them also hunt and fish.  Me and my main hunting buddy who are also prior service Marines and what a lot of folks would call “rednecks” do a fair amount of hiking when we ain’t hunting or fishing.  And as many have said, even a lot of the trail hippies aren’t bad when they realize we aren’t going to kill and eat them. 

I sure don’t believe in taking crap from these folks but there is no need to go out of the way to clash with them either.


----------

